
Why McDonald’s Flopped in Vietnam - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9pthhpd7So
======
peter_d_sherman
My question: Is there an idea or ideas here, in terms of price and/or
efficiency, that the Vietnamese street food vendors understand better than the
undisputed king of price and efficiency, McDonalds?

Maybe the question should be phrased as an apparent paradox, which is:

"Can McDonalds, despite being the leader of efficiency and price
consciousness, _be even more efficient and price conscious_?"

?

